# How long can a gsd run?



## Winni

I heard on K9 Cops that a German Shepherd can run for 24 hours at a steady pace.
Is this true? And if not, how long and/or far can they run?


----------



## brembo

My guy drops into a trot when following the ATVs around the farm that allows him HOURS of 10-12 mph travel. No wasted motion, he practically glides over the ground. It wears him out to an extent, but he covers waaaay more ground than I could ever hope to. I try to get him to ride in the bed of the Kawi Mule, but he is content to trot alongside even in oppressive heat.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I don't know about the 24 hours, but if they are healthy and fit I've NOT been able to wear my dogs out for more than a brief time before they are up and rarin' to go again!


----------



## wildo

I have no idea if these kinds of stats are documented for GSDs. I do know that there is a title (AD [Ausdauerpruefung] Endurance Test) for a 12 mile run. I assume dogs training for this title run far more than 12 miles at a time for conditioning. I have no personal experience with this though.

These facts are probably much better documented for wolves though and I think they would be equivalent. I mean- why is a person running their GSD for 24 hours? Just to gather stats? I doubt it... Wolves, on the other hand, do this daily, and therefore I think the stats probably exist. 

Wolves are much bigger in general so you might think that the GSD could outperform the wolf based on a more compact size advantage. On the other hand, the wolf is a wild animal and as such is conditioned _daily_ to be able to handle long travel. So I suspect that they are comparable in this respect. You can find some info here:
Wolf Country, facts, the senses observed



> Wolves walk, trot, lope, or gallop. Their legs are long, and they walk at about 4 miles (6.4 kilometers) per hour, but can reach speeds of 35 mph during a chase. Their usual mode of travel is to trot, which they do at various speeds, generally between 8 to 10 miles (12.8 to 16 kilometers) per hour.
> _Wolves do not run at full speed until they get close to their prey as possible. At that point, they make a high-speed chase to test the animal._
> Wolves can keep up this pace for hours on end and have been known to cover 60 miles (96 kilometers) in a single night. They have been clocked at speeds of over 40 miles (64 kilometers) per hour for a distance of several miles.


True- it doesn't mention anything about a 24 hour endurance stat, but 60 miles in a single night (what's that- maybe 10 hours?) is beyond impressive and should give some insight on what they could accomplish in 24 hours.


----------



## robertm

It depends on age, health, and how they were raised. If it were raised to be a top athelete 24 hours may be a possibility in the dog's prime. If it was raised to be the average family pet, well,  mine did about 6 hours of running and swimming when they were younger, now with pulls and sprains being more commonplace they do about 2-3 depending on weather.


----------



## Good_Karma

Yes, I think weather would be a big factor is a GSD's ability to do this.


----------



## MicheleMarie

my GS Mix can run circles around me even if we are climbing a 14,000ft mountain!!! we've done two so far. My puppy I am waiting to run with. He's 13 weeks and still can't run 2.5miles without slowing waaayyyy down


----------



## robertm

MicheleMarie said:


> my GS Mix can run circles around me even if we are climbing a 14,000ft mountain!!! we've done two so far. My puppy I am waiting to run with. He's 13 weeks and still can't run 2.5miles without slowing waaayyyy down


 
2.5 miles at 13 weeks? Maybe research has changed in 8 years. Everything I read way back when said no strenous exercise for GSD pups. Mine ran only as part of play. The only true exercise was walking and that was done at a leisurely pace.


----------



## brembo

robertm said:


> 2.5 miles at 13 weeks? Maybe research has changed in 8 years. Everything I read way back when said no strenous exercise for GSD pups. Mine ran only as part of play. The only true exercise was walking and that was done at a leisurely pace.


Yes, excessive exercise at an early age can have negative effects on growth plates.


----------



## wildo

brembo said:


> Yes, excessive exercise at an early age can have negative effects on growth plates.


Not everyone agrees with this statement. Well, at least not everyone agrees that vigerous exercise can't be practiced in a puppy; probably everyone agrees that _excessive_ exercise is not good. Anyway, I happened to read this article by Silvia Trkman (12 time World Team member, 10 time National Champion, 2 time World Champion in agility) who claims:



> All this data is telling me the same thing: *starting early, certainly BEFORE the development is finished, helps building muscle&bone and will make your dog stay fit LONGER as if you don't do it*.


Article: Agility is good for the dogs II

(AgileGSD actually linked to this article in this thread)


----------



## LARHAGE

My dog easily keep ups with my horse on long trail rides through various terrain, easily 10 plus miles a day, and is more than happy to do it.


----------



## robertm

I don't see where she said that running a dog for 2.5 miles was a good idea. She mentions walks and some minor agility training.




wildo said:


> Not everyone agrees with this statement. Well, at least not everyone agrees that vigerous exercise can't be practiced in a puppy; probably everyone agrees that _excessive_ exercise is not good. Anyway, I happened to read this article by Silvia Trkman (12 time World Team member, 10 time National Champion, 2 time World Champion in agility) who claims:
> 
> 
> Article: Agility is good for the dogs II
> 
> (AgileGSD actually linked to this article in this thread)


----------



## wildo

Everything's relative, isn't it? I am out of shape and just started an exercise program. I ran 1.4 miles in 15 mins, and I was very proud of myself. Funny though- the chick next to me who was very much in shape ran well over 10 miles while she was on the treadmill and she sweat a whole lot less than me...

My point is that Silvia T. is stating that she disagrees that you have to keep your pup from doing anything vigorous. The definition of vigorous was left up to the reader. And for what it's worth- most people limit ANY jumping in agility until the growth plates are closed. So when you say "minor agility" that is a "major" thing for a LOT of people. It's all relative.


----------



## robertm

wildo said:


> Everything's relative, isn't it? I am out of shape and just started an exercise program. I ran 1.4 miles in 15 mins, and I was very proud of myself. Funny though- the chick next to me who was very much in shape ran well over 10 miles while she was on the treadmill and she sweat a whole lot less than me...
> 
> My point is that Silvia T. is stating that she disagrees that you have to keep your pup from doing anything vigorous. The definition of vigorous was left up to the reader. And for what it's worth- most people limit ANY jumping in agility until the growth plates are closed. So when you say "minor agility" that is a "major" thing for a LOT of people. It's all relative.


I let my dogs do what came natural to them. They jumped, ran, climbed stairs, tore a pillow into a million pieces, the normal stuff. I didn't have them on a program but they certainly played hard at times. I didn't let them engage in this for long periods of time so that is how I limited it.

I disagree. I think the definition of vigorous is probably on a dog by dog basis. I remember what my dogs were like at 13 weeks. There was no way they had a 2.5 mile run in them.

Even in their prime they never had 24 hours in them. Maybe 8-10. They weren't raised to be atheletes they were raised to be pets. I don't think that is short-changing them any. We can't all spend the time it takes to get that level of stamina from our dogs but we can certainly provide them with good loving homes. They have had a lot of fun over the years on various hikes and even more spending hot summer days swimming with me. I can't say we have done everything right. I am not even sure what everything right even means, I doubt anyone does.


----------



## wildo

robertm said:


> I disagree. I think the definition of vigorous is probably on a *dog by dog basis*.





wildo said:


> It's all relative.


I don't get your point. You disagree, yet you said the same thing...


----------



## brembo

wildo said:


> Not everyone agrees with this statement. Well, at least not everyone agrees that vigerous exercise can't be practiced in a puppy; probably everyone agrees that _excessive_ exercise is not good. Anyway, I happened to read this article by Silvia Trkman (12 time World Team member, 10 time National Champion, 2 time World Champion in agility) who claims:
> 
> 
> Article: Agility is good for the dogs II
> 
> (AgileGSD actually linked to this article in this thread)


I worded my statement carefully. Excessive is not akin to vigorous. I KNOW that minor trauma to growth plates at an early age leads to issues later in life. It's also easier to cause trauma to plates when the systems are growing. Wee little puppies are not in too much danger as the physics of weight and stride are different from an adolescent (heavier and stronger animal). In my mind a 9 month old GSD has much more capacity to damage plates than a <20 week old dog. I'd think one could exercise a puppy till it was wiped out and have little concern with joint issues. A bigger, stronger 9 month old would have greater endurance and since the plates are still in a developing state the likelihood of damage increases. Again, that's just how I see it.


----------

